# NaNoWriMo Horse Stories



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

this would be my 2nd year doing Nanowrimo. I'm not sure I'll be writing about horses or not but we should still be friends on there!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome! This will be my third year. I may go for two stories this year, just for the heck of it.  What is your username on the website? Mine is HowLovely. (Don't ask, haha )


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine is SimplyPersnikety, don't ask either


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, I added you. I'm so pumped for NaNoWriMo this year!


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

Me too! I have such a better idea than last year and it's really getting me excited. Depending on my plans on October 30th, we should world war!!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome.  What are you writing about this year? I'm being a total idiot and going for two stories. Yes, two. *facepalm* The first is going to be a "who done it" murder mystery at a boarding stable. I'm basically writing it for myself, since there really isn't much horse-related fiction for people between the ages of 13 and 30. The second is going to be some crazy thing that takes place in a solar system where there are tons of life-supporting planets. There are still a few kinks I need to work out in that one, haha.


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

they both sound cool. I'm not brave enough to work on two this year but _maybe_ next year? This year my nano is about a princess who turns out to be a fake who was switched at birth to prevent the resistance from overthrowing the king because he didn't have an heir. It's cooler than it sounds with a lot of fantasy--shape shifters and such-- _and_ romance. So yeah....uh....it _should_ be cooler than it sounds but...well..I've got some kinks to work out as well


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

You'll have to keep me updated on your novel-planning progress.  My plans are coming along much better now, for some reason. With luck everything will be ready when November 1st rolls around!

I'm currently decorating my writing area -- hopefully the nice surroundings will help me be more creative.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

This'll be my first year doing NaNoWriMo and I tried NaPoWriMo earlier this year (I failed =D ) But anywho... I dunno if it'll be about horses. I was going to do it about a character named Tuesday de Rochefort but I may save her for something else. I might use my over-ecentric gal pal (fictional of course =] ) named Anne Rosalie Forte. All I know about my story is it will probably be random and inspired by the Dares they have posted on the NaNoWriMo site.


----------

